# London Cafe Crawl!



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Me and Luke (lookseehear) are planning on doing a cafe crawl around London one weekend soon. It would involve going to some of the best cafes in London, drinking an espresso, talking about it, drinking plenty of water so we don't fall into a caffeine-induced coma and then moving on. I will shortly be moving to the Goswell Rd area and so the choices so far are based on not being too far away but if someone wants to add in their own suggestion that'd be awesome.

So far we have:

Lantana

Tapped and Packed (tottenham court road)

Look Mum No Hands (SQ Mile)

Dose (SQ Mile)

St Ali's

Happy to include some more. We have no set date for this cafe crawl yet but initially going to say sometime in early October.

Open to anyone enthusiastic about coffee or anyone just wanting to get out the house for an afternoon









Post your interest here on this thread please.

Fatboy


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Reckon you should include Prufrock in the list and Department of Coffee and Social Affairs. Both very close to the rest. I'd be up for joining you for a couple - not sure I could handle that many espressos!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Possibly up for this. How about considering these too :

Protein by Dunne Frankowski

Notes Music Coffee

Ozone Coffee Roasters

This is a good basis for discusssion http://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyle/foodanddrink/londons-top-50-independent-coffee-shops-7711302.html

Im also thinking a Birmingham based one might be cool for more centrally based folk (we have enough good coffee outlets now!), could also turn this into a meal out and some drinks etc


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Infact scrap Protein, ive just seen this video , as well as another stupidly insulting and annoying 'irish coffee' video


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm in. Been thinking about this for a long while.

Ozone does amazing brunch if that helps. Their baked eggs is incredible!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

In terms of dates, I can do the 6th or the 20th, probably not the 13th.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MangoSand (Jul 25, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Infact scrap Protein, ive just seen this video , as well as another stupidly insulting and annoying 'irish coffee' video


Damn it won't load, i really want to see what's annoyed you so bad









I saw the irish coffee thing and didnt think it was too awful (the guy in the video is irish, apparently)

I think prufrock and workshop should be topping the lists of essentials to visit, personally.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

MangoSand said:


> Damn it won't load, i really want to see what's annoyed you so bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was the way the guy dances so annoyingly + I have the flu so feeling less tollorant in general : )


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> It was the way the guy dances so annoyingly + I have the flu so feeling less tollorant in general : )


I wondering if it was the Irish Coffee itself......as if that was the case you'lll hate this weeks IMM.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

pendragoncs said:


> I wondering if it was the Irish Coffee itself......as if that was the case you'lll hate this weeks IMM.


The protein take on irish coffee isnt even coffee, its potatoes, scallions and so forth


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I think it might be a joke. Maybe.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Without a doubt : )


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Ok back on topic...

So far we have me and lookseehear, carbonkid, earlepap and possibly gary.

That could be the magic number but more obviously welcome even if you just come to one cafe along the way.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I did a little mini-run today of Workshop > Prufrock > DoCaSA. 3 brews and an espresso in a couple hours. Felt a bit sick and strangely tired at the end!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Its understandable feeling tired because caffeine only masks the natural accumulation of adenosine (which makes you feel tired). After much much coffee you'd suddenly get a kick in the teeth of tiredness.

Best way to combat that is to pace yourself









I have just been playing on google streetview and found that Workshop is literally a 30 second walk from my flat! And they sell fresh roasted coffee! Genius.

Prufrock can certainly get added to the list.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Is that the one near Farringdon or the other branch near Selfridges? Either way, it's an amazing location to be living!

It sounds like you may be close to the Department for Coffee and Social Affairs too!

Too many shops, too little time!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

The one on Clerkenwell Road. Will be going for my first espresso there this afternoon!

I may need to emphasise how loyal and regular a customer I will be!


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello chaps. Shall we make this happen soon?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd rather try and organise the Square Mile Roastery trip! If we get turned down, cafe crawl still on for sure!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Someone needs to step up and get the Square Mile day organised. *cough* Mark/Nick *cough*

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

